#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  k_khalid en die andere

## saidaatje

kijk hier kunnen jullie een heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel groot verhaal uit jullie nek gaan verzinnen. Niemand die zal klagen want het is jullie eigen topic!!

Okay safi deal??

----------


## K_Khalid

oooh wat lieeeeef een topic voor mij. nou ik hoop dat heel veel fans krijg


dankjewel saida als jou toch niet had.


dikke boessa  :knife_head:

----------


## Naima_xx

is k_khalid zo erg dat hij een eigen aparte topic moet hebben??

----------


## Naima_xx

is k_khalid zo erg dat hij een eigen aparte topic moet hebben??


Nou Khalid, dan ben ik je eerste fan.  :knipoog:

----------


## K_Khalid

:jumping:  ooeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwooooooehhhhhhoooooooooo  :jumping:  


mijn eerste fan  :jumping:   :jumping:  rwiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaa  :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:

----------


## Naima_xx

hahahahah
jaha je kan trots op jezelf zijn!
Maar 1 ding stel me niet teleur!! anders  :boos:  en dan hiyaaaaaa  :ninja2:  
 :knipoog:

----------


## saidaatje

> _Geplaatst door Naima_xx_ 
> *is k_khalid zo erg dat hij een eigen aparte topic moet hebben??
> 
> 
> *


yep

----------


## elbi_girl

oke nog een fan  :nerd:   :student:

----------


## Naima_xx

> _Geplaatst door saidaatje_ 
> *yep*




 :nerveus:  positief of negatief??

----------


## saidaatje

> _Geplaatst door Naima_xx_ 
> * positief of negatief??*


positief natuurlijk

----------


## MissCousCous

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! wat lief van je man!
wollah!  :strik:   :strik:   :strik:   :strik:  
ennuh hoe heb je me verwaarloosd???
ik heb niks gemerkt hoor.....
maar ik wil wel uitleg!
nihihihihi
ewaaaaaaa mensen!!!!!!!!!waar is iedereeeeeeeeeen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
mohiem ik ga weer
doei doei!
thallaz!

----------


## miss_remix

:melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:  








tsja sorry sommige mensen  :hihi:  ja hihi we moeten toch naar die 100 pagina's dus k help wel ff:P 




 :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:  











doeiZZZZZZZZZZZ

----------


## Amael

He zullen we 't over wat hebben maakt nie uit wat!

Dan haalt khalid zeker 100!!

Leuke onderwerpen

Amael  :melig2:

----------


## Amael

Vraag me niet wat, want k heb 't eerder gevraagd  :maf2:  

Amael

----------


## MissCousCous

toen was het stil........

----------


## miss_remix

slaapt iedereen ofzo pff joehoe leven jullie nog wel?  :hihi:  
tsja als et zo stil blijft hej dan komen we nooit bij pagina 100 :grote grijns:  
doegZ

----------


## MissCousCous

vind je het gek!het is al laat!  :oog:   :oog:  verveeld

----------


## MissCousCous

hahha miss remix heeft gelijk!
gisteren was het wel laat en nu dan?
ZIED OP NAAR PAGINA 100!

DOEI DOEI!
EN MISS REMIX hahaha niet hard bedoeld hoor van gisteren...want misschien heb je het gemeen opgevat of zo!
maar das niet zo bedoeld!!!!!!
nou kiss kiss!
en laat wat van jullie horen S.W.A.T!

----------


## magribgirl

look who's baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!!!!!
gekkerds jullie hebben me wel diep teleurgesteld hoor!!
ik ben een tijdje weggeweest, maar ik dacht safie eens ik terugben dat jullie de honderd al bereikt zouden hebben maar la walou! jullie zouden jullie moeten schamen!
ik wilde al voor de 200 gaan:-)
mohiem i'm back on track!
mensen schiet in actie en BLIJVEN REAGEREN!!!

thalla allemaal

beslama

----------


## K_Khalid

HAhHAHAHAHAHA  :boogie:  HIJ BESTAAT NOG


 :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2: 


HIJ BESTAAT ECHT NOG


 :maf:  NA 5 MAANDEN  :wohaa:

----------


## Shouf_Khalid

hey peeps dit is egt doelloos!!  :maf2:  
hebben julie niks te doen ofzo?? :terrorist:  


mag ik ook meehelpen pagina 100 te halen  :handbang:  

heb namelijk ook niks te doen  :jumping:  

Groetjes Khalid

----------


## Shouf_Khalid

oww jaaaaaaaaaaa 

hahahaha ik heb pagina 9  :boogie:

----------

